# People suck,I was taken advantage of during the Mads Meet



## oddlot

The wife and I went to the Mads Meet on Sunday and we had a great time.We grabbed some awesome animals,and had fun(The Giants beating the Eagles didn't hurt).

Now the really sucky part........A week earlier I took my window air conditioners out(which is my frog temp control) and put them on my front porch.It's covered by a roof so this is where I store them every year so I don't have to drag them out from a shed way out in the back yard.I never had any problems before.Well the day after the meet I noticed that all the air conditioners including my back up unit was stolen right off my front Porch!I don't understand people.So now I'm going to have to save up and buy some more air conditioners and a camera system.I'm so angry that I haven't been sleeping well.Every little noise and I'm out of bed looking outside hoping to catch someone.Sorry for the Rant,I just needed to vent.


----------



## hydrophyte

That really sucks. I'm sorry to hear about it.


----------



## FHal11

Sorry man, i feel your pain. And yes, people do suck. Except for froggers


----------



## frogface

What a PITA.


----------



## jacobi

Jeez. That's awful.


----------



## FroggyKnight

FHal11 said:


> Sorry man, i feel your pain. And yes, people do suck. Except for froggers


We all feel your pain… Things like this have happened to me way too many times. Just remember, us froggers are always here to help in any way we can


----------



## jacobi

FroggyKnight said:


> Just remember, us froggers are always here to help in any way we can


Buy him an air-conditioner


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Ah, Lou, that sucks. You should leave something else out there and booby trap it


----------



## jkooiman

oddlot said:


> The wife and I went to the Mads Meet on Sunday and we had a great time.We grabbed some awesome animals,and had fun(The Giants beating the Eagles didn't hurt).
> 
> Now the really sucky part........A week earlier I took my window air conditioners out(which is my frog temp control) and put them on my front porch.It's covered by a roof so this is where I store them every year so I don't have to drag them out from a shed way out in the back yard.I never had any problems before.Well the day after the meet I noticed that all the air conditioners including my back up unit was stolen right off my front Porch!I don't understand people.So now I'm going to have to save up and buy some more air conditioners and a camera system.I'm so angry that I haven't been sleeping well.Every little noise and I'm out of bed looking outside hoping to catch someone.Sorry for the Rant,I just needed to vent.


It must be in the air. My Dad passed away unexpectedly a month ago. Last week I discovered his gun collection had been stolen. I had them stashed in my new house, in a nice neighborhood. I had thought that was the best place to keep them until I had a chance to catalogue etc. them. Apparently not. I'm remodeling the house, so, thus, don't live there. I feel for you, just an indescribable feeling to be ripped off. Cops are zero help in my area, hope maybe things are better where you live. Take it easy. JVK


----------



## FroggyKnight

jacobi said:


> Buy him an air-conditioner


I was thinking someone could give him a few frogs...….but that works too

I've had sooo much stuff stolen it's starting to mess with my head. last summer I had a few parts stolen off my boat's motor and that GREATLY delayed my salmon fishing. The boat was right in front of the house. NOT fun times...


----------



## goof901

You should get one of these signs
https://www.google.com/search?q=pro...protected-by-2nd-amendment-18x18-yard;570;546
Maybe leave something outside with a gps on it, so you can find it again later? Find where that went, and maybe your AC is there too?
I'm sorry man, that sucks.


----------



## scoy

Man that sucks, sorry to hear. Check the pawn shops and scrap yards in you area. People like that dont value anything thats not theres.


----------



## oddlot

Thanks everyone for your support and letting me get this off my chest.It's been burning through my gut the last couple of days and this helps.

Jason,I almost wanted to get an air conditioner and leave it closer to the steps of the porch so the thief/s couldn't resist while I hide and wait with a baseball bat and well......you can guess the rest!

JVK,Sorry to hear about your Dad! I live in a nice area too,the problem is people from not so nice ares come to nicer areas to do their wrong doing.I guess they don't crap where they eat.I don't think the cops will even care about a bunch of air conditioning units being stolen.The worst part is I am an alarm/security Technician for over 25 years and have the inside of my house alarmed to the hilt and have a pack of large dogs,so getting inside the house is not my concern.I thought about installing cameras several years ago,but decided I didn't need them.Now I'm kicking myself in the a$$ for not doing it especially when that's what I do.Doh! That's really the only way I can protect the outside,but it won't stop them,only help to catch them.


HAHA,An air conditioner,some frogs,either way it would take the sting out a little


----------



## oddlot

scoy said:


> Man that sucks, sorry to hear. Check the pawn shops and scrap yards in you area. People like that dont value anything thats not theres.



I don't think it was scrappers.The only reason I say that is because I had a tub of copper scrap pipe and wire I had only a couple of feet from the ac units.I would have preferred they took the scrap and left my ac's.I've been scouring craigslist in hopes to find someone stupid enough to try and sell them there.I live in a game preserve and there isn't a pawn shop for quite a few miles.


----------



## pa.walt

tell ya what i'm unemployed. i'll come down and sit outside for a nominal fee of some little green pumilio and some of those red ones you have.


----------



## oddlot

Haha,sure Walt,but only if you catch them and recover the units


----------



## carola1155

Man when I first saw the thread I thought it was gonna be about someone at mads ripping you off... Kinda glad that's not the case but still bummed about what happened.

Either way, I have a window AC from college that I don't use anymore... I think it's only like 5000 btu or so but it's all yours next time you're in the area/next time I see ya.


----------



## Pubfiction

A lot of times people want to blame some far off person in a "poor" area of town. But the reality is the person who stole it may very well have been a close neighbor or a friend of theirs. Could even be family. That's how they know what is good to take, that you are gone, etc... In nice areas I have found way to many times the perpetrators are the teens of people you know in the area going through some rebel stage. 

Also the perps won't be back unless they have something against you. 

I have a neighbor who is older and she has had her house broken into a couple times, and someone even crashed it and lived in it for a couple months trashing the place. No one has touched my house right next to hers. Over time I have come to learn and piece together the puzzle. Its her freaking family members taking advantage of their knowledge of when she is out. Pretty sad. Their was another rash of break ins about a year ago and the cops came. Turned out it was friends of the new neighbor across the street. Most criminals want to know what they are going to hit, not just go kicking in random doors etc...


----------



## Dendro Dave

That sux man. I sawy... Try Craig's list. With winter coming SHud be cheap Ac'S ON THERE

MY PC blew god I hate texting


----------



## Tricolor

Sorry to here the bad news Lou.
There has been a epidemic of house break ins in my area. Lets just say they will be making a mistake entering this house. My cat makes noise all night so they would probably would empty the house and I wouldnt know it.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Sorry Lou, a few years ago I went to my back yard with a platter of burgers and dogs to cook and noticed someone stole my f***ing grill!!!
May your stolen a/c`s next summer blow out nothing but hot air.

John


----------



## markpulawski

I have had 2 GPS units stolen out of my car in the last 3 years, the only good news one was so outdated it needed replacement anyway. Lou it sucks, hopefully they were a few years old, if so at least the new units should be much more efficiant energy rating wise. Hard times for a lot of people out there and it sucks that those that work hard for what they to lose it like that.


----------



## Judy S

A grill??? While I was doing my parttime gig last Spring, someone stole the ball attachment for my horse trailer off my pickup...now what animal keeper would do that...? if I had had an emergency--would not have been able to have taken one of the horses anywhere...and thank goodness I noticed it ...get a pet goose and some peacocks...they scare anything away... Lou...just remember "karma"......


----------



## JeremyHuff

Sorry to hear that Lou. Maybe I should find someone else to do my security system...lol


----------



## Dendro Dave

I have an attack fox and enough clutter no one can make it 3 feet without tripping, stubbing a toe and causing a wracket. I would also suggest an elaborate interlocking web of tin cans ons trings in geodesic dome config over your entire property.... And inside. Maybe automated motion tracking paintball gun turrets loaded with tear gas and/or acid. I've also got some ideas for model rocket igniters, pressure plates and pyrodex black powder... Pm for more details! 


(just kidding)


----------



## Phyllobates

That really sucks. I hope the jerks responsible get caught are are held accountable...


----------



## fishfreak2009

Judy S said:


> A grill??? While I was doing my parttime gig last Spring, someone stole the ball attachment for my horse trailer off my pickup...now what animal keeper would do that...? if I had had an emergency--would not have been able to have taken one of the horses anywhere...and thank goodness I noticed it ...get a pet goose and some peacocks...they scare anything away... Lou...just remember "karma"......


Lol I always wanted a peacock. They're so loud and obnoxious that they would wake up the whole neighborhood if your house was being robbed.


----------



## dartsanddragons

Lou
Sorry to hear this, I have a couple of extra's I don't need you are more than welcome to have them they work fine just need a little cleaning. Pick up in Aberdeen or nearby right off 95 let me know and I'll just store them until you make it this way.


----------



## Brian317

That sucks to hear. Unless you have the serial number or some identifiable feature on the unit, I'd guess it would be pretty hard to locate. Some people are just scum...

That is interesting they didn't take the copper, as that is "good" money ATM. Back when I was in college, I had my college house broken into and they stole alot of just off the wall random crap (my razor, calculator, 11 throwing darts leaving one still on the board, etc). Any who, I wish you the best. If you were closer, I have a spare ac out in my garage....but Jersey is a bit of a haul for me


----------



## Julio

Sorry to hear that Lou

I thought something happened at the meeting itself, got me thinking, oh no, not this again. 
I live in a pretty safe neighborhood, but i am always vigilant about this kinda of stuff and having grown up in NYC i guess kinda helps in that respect, ppl look at me weird when i lock the car in other states, oh well.


----------



## The Mom

Yeah, some of them suck big time.

My worst experience was someone (a grown man!) robbed my 7 year old daughter at her lemonade stand. It takes a real asshole to rob a little girl.


----------



## mydumname

Damn that sucks...gf's dad had some tubs of copper piping in backyard. Someone stole one....came back stole another (neighbor saw the truck not all the way up driveway on this one)....he set up a camera and this time the people had audacity to drive up driveway, open fence, drive all the way to the back detached garage, and load up another tub. They were caught but he didn't recover anything since it was long gone. 

Guess he may eventually get restitution....if they can even afford it he may only get what...$20 a month from them. Take a lifetime to get paid back. Great system out there. 

Home owners may cover it....if it is above deductible.....didn't they steal other things  haha. I know someone who had house broke into....yeah he added a few things to stolen list to get his deductible back through that. 

The system is so flawed....victims are helpless....criminals have hardly any repercussion.


----------



## Gerhard

Its never fun having your things taken. Surprised you still use these window units, around here they will steal it out the window while you are using it, might even ask if you would kindly unplug it.


----------



## Tincman

Hi Lou, 
Im sorry to hear about this. Theres no excuse for it. I know Im a far drive, but should you not be able to replace them all by the warm season you can borrow a unit or 2 of mine. I have a few extra in my attic that I wont need until I move into a house from my Apt in about 1.5-2 years.. One is a 10,000 or 12,000 btu & the other a small room AC, maybe 5-6,000 btu...they both work well..
Idris-


----------



## oddlot

carola1155 said:


> Man when I first saw the thread I thought it was gonna be about someone at mads ripping you off... Kinda glad that's not the case but still bummed about what happened.
> 
> Either way, I have a window AC from college that I don't use anymore... I think it's only like 5000 btu or so but it's all yours next time you're in the area/next time I see ya.


Thanks for offer Tom.




Pubfiction said:


> A lot of times people want to blame some far off person in a "poor" area of town. But the reality is the person who stole it may very well have been a close neighbor or a friend of theirs. Could even be family. That's how they know what is good to take, that you are gone, etc... In nice areas I have found way to many times the perpetrators are the teens of people you know in the area going through some rebel stage.
> 
> Also the perps won't be back unless they have something against you.
> 
> I have a neighbor who is older and she has had her house broken into a couple times, and someone even crashed it and lived in it for a couple months trashing the place. No one has touched my house right next to hers. Over time I have come to learn and piece together the puzzle. Its her freaking family members taking advantage of their knowledge of when she is out. Pretty sad. Their was another rash of break ins about a year ago and the cops came. Turned out it was friends of the new neighbor across the street. Most criminals want to know what they are going to hit, not just go kicking in random doors etc...


Actually as I stated,I've installed security systems for over 25 years and have seen alot.I don't have family down here and my friends have more than me  so it wasn't them.I am off the beaten path and know every person on this block.This was definitely done by someone not from the area.You are also incorrect in the perps not coming back,statistically they come back numerous times especially if they fine something good and think there is a chance of more goods.I often alarm houses that have been broken into multiple times and the crooks were caught.Often it is someone you know but when times are tough like they are now there will be a lot more smash and grabs which is why I wanted to share this crappy experience so everyone is aware and locks up anything they don't want to lose.






JeremyHuff said:


> Sorry to hear that Lou. Maybe I should find someone else to do my security system...lol


Like I said earlier,they won't get into my house between the alarm and pack of dogs(You've seen my pack )they aren't coming anywhere near the dogs.




dartsanddragons said:


> Lou
> Sorry to hear this, I have a couple of extra's I don't need you are more than welcome to have them they work fine just need a little cleaning. Pick up in Aberdeen or nearby right off 95 let me know and I'll just store them until you make it this way.


Thanks Scott,I'll let you Know.




Julio said:


> Sorry to hear that Lou
> 
> I thought something happened at the meeting itself, got me thinking, oh no, not this again.
> I live in a pretty safe neighborhood, but i am always vigilant about this kinda of stuff and having grown up in NYC i guess kinda helps in that respect, ppl look at me weird when i lock the car in other states, oh well.


Haha,no I still have my Frogs,That would be death by flies!You can take a mans ac,but don't touch his frogs!





mydumname said:


> Damn that sucks...gf's dad had some tubs of copper piping in backyard. Someone stole one....came back stole another (neighbor saw the truck not all the way up driveway on this one)....he set up a camera and this time the people had audacity to drive up driveway, open fence, drive all the way to the back detached garage, and load up another tub. They were caught but he didn't recover anything since it was long gone.
> 
> Guess he may eventually get restitution....if they can even afford it he may only get what...$20 a month from them. Take a lifetime to get paid back. Great system out there.
> 
> Home owners may cover it....if it is above deductible.....didn't they steal other things  haha. I know someone who had house broke into....yeah he added a few things to stolen list to get his deductible back through that.
> 
> The system is so flawed....victims are helpless....criminals have hardly any repercussion.


That's the thing<I don't think they were going for the scrap.I think they are going to try and resell them or use them.The tub of scrap pipe and wire was only a few feet from the a/c's and would have been easier to take.





Tincman said:


> Hi Lou,
> Im sorry to hear about this. Theres no excuse for it. I know Im a far drive, but should you not be able to replace them all by the warm season you can borrow a unit or 2 of mine. I have a few extra in my attic that I wont need until I move into a house from my Apt in about 1.5-2 years.. One is a 10,000 or 12,000 btu & the other a small room AC, maybe 5-6,000 btu...they both work well..
> Idris-


Thanks Idris,That's a cool offer!


----------



## FroggyKnight

oddlot said:


> That would be death by flies! You can take a mans ac, but don't touch his frogs!


Ok, That has to be my new favorite quote of all time

It also has a stunning reality plus a great message to is, to touch a man's most prized creature means to have the wraith of God sent on you (4th plague)


----------



## mydumname

I wasn't saying they were coming for scrap....just giving a personal example more saying yes people come back for the guy who said they don't.


----------



## frogface

fishfreak2009 said:


> Lol I always wanted a peacock. They're so loud and obnoxious that they would wake up the whole neighborhood if your house was being robbed.


Oh! That's just great! Now I'm wondering how to get peacock


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

frogface said:


> Oh! That's just great! Now I'm wondering how to get peacock


C`mon Kris, you can just scare people away with those mutant spiders you have down there.

John


----------



## oddlot

I used to breed peafowl up until about a year and a half ago.I had over 35 pairs.They were very cool to have and would greet me when I came home.Of course I was the one who fed them.They aren't too bad noise wise except during the breeding season which was pretty loud.When one called it would start a chain reaction around the farm.It sometimes sounded like someone was screaming bloody murder Luckily it was only for a couple of months.I was thinking of getting a couple more.


----------



## Dendro Dave

frogface said:


> Oh! That's just great! Now I'm wondering how to get peacock


......Steal one


----------



## oddlot

Goodluck with that,have you ever tried catching a peacock?Not an easy task! I speak from experience


----------



## Dendro Dave

oddlot said:


> Goodluck with that,have you ever tried catching a peacock?Not an easy task! I speak from experience


2 guys on vespas with tranq darts circle while a 3rd with a jetpack swoops In With a casting net. .....cake.


----------



## oddlot

Bottom line, my whole point to this thread is to make everyone aware of the scammers,thiefs,and just down right rotten people out there. Most people don't think about it until something happens to them.If you have anything of value or importance to you,lock it up or put it in doors.Times are tough and that makes the whole situation worse.Like Julio,I'm originally from NY,so I always lock my car no matter where I am.I always set my alarm and lock up the house,even if I'm just going to the corner store.It doesn't take long for something to happen. Unfortunately you can't always cover everything.Thanks everyone for your concern ,offers and stories.It really does help to take the sting out a little bit!


----------



## DendroJoe

Hey Lou,

Been awhile, you want a AC. I have one for you. if you come and pickup. 

Joe


----------



## Dendrobait

Why do I have this mental picture of oddlot holding a funnel over the perps mouth and pouring culture after culture of buzzing hydei in... disturbing.


----------



## FroggyKnight

Dendrobait said:


> Why do I have this mental picture of oddlot holding a funnel over the perps mouth and pouring culture after culture of buzzing hydei in... disturbing.


I was just dreaming that last night…. 

much worse than conventional torture methods. And more effective


----------



## mydumname

The words used in the title to this thread.......I won't even go there ha


----------



## FroggyKnight

mydumname said:


> the words used in the title to this thread.......i won't even go there ha


wow. You just went there!!!


----------



## oddlot

Yeah he did......and he was there


----------



## mydumname

"I need an adult"


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Damn Lou,when I first saw the title of this thread,i thought maybe you werent happy with the deal I gave you on purchase at meeting!!! Lots of great people out there,but a few that suck! They will get theirs!

Ron


----------



## oddlot

mydumname said:


> "I need an adult"


Hahaha sorry dude,I couldn't resist!



CAPTAIN RON said:


> Damn Lou,when I first saw the title of this thread,i thought maybe you werent happy with the deal I gave you on purchase at meeting!!! Lots of great people out there,but a few that suck! They will get theirs!
> 
> Ron


Nah Ron,How can I possibly not be happy?I love Pumilio,and I'm very happy with them!Yeah like someone said earlier,I believe in Carma,and they will pay in the long run.


----------



## oddlot

CAPTAIN RON said:


> Lots of great people out there,but a few that suck! They will get theirs!
> 
> Ron



I agree,there are a lot of good people too.I guess you have to take the good with the bad!


----------



## Judy S

Captain....that's how I feel about my ex-husband....


----------



## oddlot

Why, did he steal your airconditioners


----------



## rigel10

Time ago someone stole my Toyota front emblem badge. Some people really sucks!


----------



## LongPig

People really are ridiculous in this day and age. The amount of times you hear on the news about people being robbed while they lay on the ground injured or just after a car accident. It's honestly appalling.


----------

